# are you expected to be able to hand write pcr and give radio reports on the first day



## wutthedutch (Dec 18, 2011)

i get my texas emt basic lisence in the mail in about 2 weeks and i was wondering how i could practice or if i would be expected to be proficient in this? what if i apply to be driver would it be required? any other advice would be nice to im new here


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 18, 2011)

A reputable company should have some sort of on the job training. Where are you located?


----------



## wutthedutch (Dec 18, 2011)

frisco texas i just moved here  from brownsville about 3 weeks ago, its right above dallas


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm in that area, there are several reputable companies around. Ask about FTO time in an interview.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 18, 2011)

I was required to operate as a full EMT-Intermediate under supervision of my FTO my first day in the field. Driving routine and code, attending patients, full scope of practice, radio reports and ePCRs. I did have an orientation and academy prior to field shifts for familiarization on equipment, operations, and our PCR software. 

As a driver only I don't see why you would be required to write PCRs and give radio reports.


----------



## MMiz (Dec 18, 2011)

I wrote my first report without training, though I relied heavily on a template. I also stored my "talking points" for the radio report in my flip guide. You'll learn.  Much of this is service-dependent, and you'll likely have a FTO to help you.


----------



## Chris07 (Dec 21, 2011)

As stated above, expectations vary from place to place. My agency has a 2 day orientation, then you spend 2 full shifts with an FTO and then they send you out on your own (with another new hire, usually) for a shift or two to see what you mess up and need to work on. After that they stick you back with an FTO and mix in days where you run with a non-FTO. The process continues until the FTO fully signs off on your. Whole process lasted about 10 shifts for me.


----------



## Joe (Dec 21, 2011)

yup. my first shift was suposed to be kinda laid back and observe and help when needed. i ended up attending every call and writing the epcr. it took a long time to get it down but it was better than just sitting there not having fun all day. if you have a good fto you wont sweat it. if he is burnt out and cynical the whole time try to get a new fto. i had 40 hours of orientation in a class room and i cleared fto time in 5 12hr shifts. good luck and ask questions if your unsure. they will help you out. dont forget your fto's partner is also a good resource.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 22, 2011)

*And make coffee and wash the units.*

Just lucky they don't use horses anymore.


----------



## firecoins (Dec 22, 2011)

Yes. On the first day your expected to do CPR, transport patients, use the radio etc etc.


----------



## KVNY (Dec 23, 2011)

Depends on the company.  My company gives 10 days of training; 2 at the station for initial employment paperwork, uniform issue and general orientation. 4 in the back of the rig with an FTO to get accustomed to the layout, learn how to attend and write PCR's the way the company wants. 4 more up front still with an FTO for drivers training and to learn mapping and radio skills etc.  We were expected to have all our EMT and BLS skills down, and it was mostly our time to get used to the paperwork and that particular company's rigs.  Again though, every company is different. Good luck!


----------



## EMTPassion (Jan 4, 2012)

At my particular company, I was expected to use the radio and basically know the truck inside and out with out any field training time. Although for the first month I was working with a very experienced EMT and he was awesome in helping me out. (We are a bls service).. in our practucum training we are taught how to use the radio, do radio patches, pcr's etc...


----------



## Mohrenberg (Jan 5, 2012)

wutthedutch said:


> i get my texas emt basic lisence in the mail in about 2 weeks and i was wondering how i could practice or if i would be expected to be proficient in this? what if i apply to be driver would it be required? any other advice would be nice to im new here



Anyone who expects you to be able to fill out a MARF perfectly or be proficient in this retarded software we use is just being unreasonable. 
I still hate giving reports over the radio, and use my cell phone any time i'm able.

It's very likely you're going to run into old medics who think they're paragods and want to treat you like crap for not setting up their equipment for them just right. Just ignore those guys, they are worthless medics.

You're not going to find a job where you just drive (at least not around here)
while being an EMT on an ALS truck will be a lot of driving, you'll probably be attending for some of the patients that do not require ALS intervention. 

EMT-B is simple. Just remember your ABC's (or CAB's) and you'll be okay. the classroom courses are to keep you from killing people right out of the door. It's on the job where you're going to learn the most.

I am an EMT in Missouri. We run both ALS and BLS trucks. I spend 3 shifts BLS and 3 shifts ALS per pay period. I am a paramedic student just finishing up my clinical time.

I remember being nervous when i first started as an EMT, but you've always got the "ALS intercept" to fall back on when stuff gets crazy. Now that I will be highest level of care before getting a patient to the hospital, i'm really crapping my pants


----------

